# How flash a TiVo image to a hard drive using winmfs



## Kennykenny17 (Mar 25, 2012)

My hard drive on my Series 2 TCD 540040 gave out and I have another drive waiting to be installed. I need to know how to flash a image on the new drive for the TiVo, I can only plug one drive in because I have one ide to usb adapter. I have the image and am using winmfs.


----------



## IWLSR5 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Winmfs explains step by step how to do this. There are also multiple threads on this forum that also tell you how to do this.


----------



## Kennykenny17 (Mar 25, 2012)

I just wanted to know if I hook up the new drive and do the restore tivo drive from the tcd540040 images, will everything work out fine. The new drive was from a Toshiba Series 2 ST380012 TiVo I believe, it was barely used


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The TiVo drive will only work if it is from the same model in your case the TSN that starts with "540".


Now if you have a image for a "540" you need to "install" it to the a replacement drive (same size or larger) by using one of the programs for copying TiVo drives like MFSTools, MFSLive, WinMFS ....


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Kennykenny17 said:


> I just wanted to know if I hook up the new drive and do the restore tivo drive from the tcd540040 images, will everything work out fine. The new drive was from a Toshiba Series 2 ST380012 TiVo I believe, it was barely used


Has that Toshiba drive been erased or otherwise messed with?

If not, you should do a backup image of it for the benefit of others, especially if you're begging a 540 image.

What's the LBA number of that drive, or the brand and model number?


----------

